# Look What Santa Brought!



## huffysback (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Everyone! Just wanted to show you want Santa left under my tree. This is a poison I have really wanted for a while...I must have been good this year!
 Hope you all found something great under your tree too!


----------



## huffysback (Dec 25, 2007)

oops picture didn't come through...here it is!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Debbie.  Great looking poison bottle.  Thanks for sharing the pic.  Good luck with your collection.   Paul


----------



## annie44 (Dec 26, 2007)

Gorgeous poison!!  Congratulations on the new addition to your collection!


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 27, 2007)

That's really cool.  I'd love to find one like that.  Wicked nice bottle.  It will look great displayed.
 Laur


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice poison!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

